# Whining while walking



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

My 7 week old GR (Chupie) has started to whine when we walk on the leash (off-leash he runs and walks and is absolutely crazy). however, whenever I take him on a walk he first resits a bit (sometimes a lot playing tug with his leash while I just stand) but eventually starts walking with me. Because the leash bothers him he holds it in his mouth but does not pull. 

A couple days ago, he started whining when we walk away from the house. He still holds the leash in his mouth and walks with me, but all while making very gentle whiny sounds. (I don't notice any limping or funny walking) however, as soon as we turn around to head home he stops whining and sometimes tries to pull but never whines or complains. Should I be doing something different? Have any of your pups done that before? Any ideas?

I will add that we walk on a path around my neighborhood, the breeder recommend that he not walk on common grass (where other animals might have relieved themselves) until he gets his booster shots.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie used to do that as a pup. She outgrew it. For her it was a way of expressing nervousness/discomfort whatever. She's a dog that whines when she isn't happy. 

By nine months or so she was fine. At six months when hiking it was scary but normal walks were fine by then.

It think for your pup it may be just time and exposure.


----------



## texasx96 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm no expert, but 7 weeks is pretty young. I didn't even get my Rowdy until 8 weeks, and it took at least a good 2 or 3 weeks of constant, consistent work to leash train him. If you haven't had much training experience yourself a good obedience class will work wonders.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How far are you walking him?

7 weeks is _very_ young for forced exercise. Even with my 10 week old, I was scooping him up and carrying him some portions of the walk because he'd get tired. And those were very short walks.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't walk much more than a block, also ,Indiana can get real hot, roads,sidewalks get real hot, your puppy is just a baby.


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

Megora said:


> How far are you walking him?
> 
> 7 weeks is _very_ young for forced exercise. Even with my 10 week old, I was scooping him up and carrying him some portions of the walk because he'd get tired. And those were very short walks.


I am walking him just to get him used to the leash, we are not even walking 200 feet, and he whines as soon as we start moving away from the house. I also try to walk him so he gets rid of some of that energy he has


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

goldensrbest said:


> Don't walk much more than a block, also ,Indiana can get real hot, roads,sidewalks get real hot, your puppy is just a baby.


Thanks for the tip, I am certainly not walking him more than a block (many times is much less) and we only walk really early in the morning (when it's still quite cool) or late in the evening.


----------



## GoldenNewbee (Jan 9, 2013)

Murphy whinned, held the leash in his mouth, sat down and wouldn't walk, and would eventually take the lead and walk me back home... and this was just a walk around our townhouse... He did not want to walk or enjoy walks until he was about 4 1/2 to 5 months old. Now, he LOVES walking.  It's just an adorable GR puppy thing they grow out of...


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

GoldenNewbee said:


> It's just an adorable GR puppy thing they grow out of...



Sounds very much like my Chupie, except he does walk with me. I am looking forward to the day that he can walk long distance with me and the wife...and maybe even go jogging with me.


----------



## MrVivas (Jun 3, 2013)

Just to give an update. Chupie is now 14 weeks old and he is walking so much better and actually loves his walks. I certainly try not to walk him when it is TOO hot out there and I feel the sidewalk just to make sure it's not HOT (this means we usually walk at 7 am and at 8 pm). 

We are working with a trainer so we can better communicate with him and even his leash walking has improved just from foundations training (haven't taught him to heel, but he is now following my lead and not pulling anymore!!!)


----------

